# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Actualits > cologie >  Et les emballages de CD ?

## souviron34

Salut  tous..

J'ai une proposition  vous faire..

Que diriez-vous de lancer une ptition pour obliger les industriels du disque (et de l'info)  ne plus emballer les CD dans des boitiers plastiques ni d'avoir le film plastique par dessus, mais de revenir au bon vieux carton des vinyls (comme les CD 2 pistes) ??

Et aussi, de boycotter tout ce qui est matriel (souris, cls usb, cable, etc) fourni sous emballage plastique (non recyclable) ?? Revenir  un magasin o tu as un bac avec un cable avec un noeud, une cl dans un sachet papier ou carton ???

Quand on se rend compte du volume de plastique ncessaire pour tous ces trucs (et qui ne sont pas recyclables), si les consommateurs boycottaient (en justifiant) de tels produits, les pratiques industrielles changeraient...

Car non seulement c'est non recyclable, non seulement c'est  base de ptrole, mais en plus on consomme normment pour les fabriquer.. Sans compter les bateaux pour les acheminer...

Revenons local et normal...

----------


## buggen25

bonjour:

On devrait se soucier de nos units centrales, les cartes mres, les disques dur, les moniteurs LCD 
Pour les CDs on devrait dematerialiser les support physiques, et c'est tres proches

----------


## smyley

C'est pas le bon combat de se soucier des emballages cd. Et si 2-3 personnes boycott des souris a va pas changer grand chose aux habitudes des industriels.
Il y a depuis des annes des associations qui essayent de se battre contre le "suremballage" des aliments et c'est un phnomne beaucoup plus vaste que celui des CDs ... il n'y a qu' voir le nombre de bote avec des "sachets fracheur".

----------


## souviron34

> C'est pas le bon combat de se soucier des emballages cd. Et si 2-3 personnes boycott des souris a va pas changer grand chose aux habitudes des industriels.
> Il y a depuis des annes des associations qui essayent de se battre contre le "suremballage" des aliments et c'est un phnomne beaucoup plus vaste que celui des CDs ... il n'y a qu' voir le nombre de bote avec des "sachets fracheur".


Et ???

Nous sommes ici sur un forum d'informaticiens, qui tous les jours achtent des produits manufacturs spcifiquement pour ce march.

Ce n'est donc pas comme les aliments , pour tout le monde, mais pour un certain march.

Si les consommateurs de ce march (vaste, mais restreint par rapport  tout le monde) s'unissaient dans un boycott, pour cette partie du march a aurait une influence..

Et enfin, qu'est-ce que c'est que cet abandon ? Alors si c'est pas la Rvolution Finale, aucune action n'est envisageable ????

A ce compte-l, je re-fume en public, je re-jette mon cendrier sur la rue, je ne recycle pas mes bouteilles ou mes emballages...

----------


## smyley

> A ce compte-l, je re-fume en public, je re-jette mon cendrier sur la rue, je ne recycle pas mes bouteilles ou mes emballages...


C'est ce que je vois tous les jours  ::roll::  Dans les grandes villes la rglementation est bien tenue en gnrale, mais ds qu'on en sort c'est du n'importe quoi. Dans ma prepa les profs eux mmes fument dans le lyce et les gardien fument mme des joins, que peut on y faire ?

Je ne suis franchement pas convaincu par le boycott de quelques produits lectroniques par 50 informaticiens, dsol ...

----------


## souviron34

Donc personne ne fait rien, et on continue  se lamenter "Oh ! Le rchauffement climatique" "Oh la consommation de ptrole" "oh les dchets non recyclables" etc etc ??

Jolie mentalit...

----------


## smyley

a dpend, tu n'es pas oblig de te lamenter  ::aie:: 

En fait je trouve que c'est dur d'tre optimiste avec tout ce qui se trame autour, tout ce que l'on peut constater.
Aprs c'est sur, quand je vois les projets comme ITER, les progrs dans les nergies renouvelables et par exemple la cration de "bioroutes" pour remplacer le goudron, a fait rver, mais pour les emballages de souris ...

De toute faon si on arrive pas  rsoudre les problmes des carburants  base de ptrole, on sera dans une crise norme et on ne va plus trop penser aux emballages.

----------


## souviron34

> De toute faon si on arrive pas  rsoudre les problmes des carburants  base de ptrole, on sera dans une crise norme et on ne va plus trop penser aux emballages.


Sauf que le problme des emballages et autres volets/jouets/etc en plastique consomme autant de ptrole que les carburants  ::aie::   ::mrgreen::

----------


## smyley

Oui, mais je vois pas une 3e guerre mondiale parce qu'on a pas russit  emballer un paquet de chocapic, par contre une 3e guerre parce qu'il n'y a plus d'nergie a je vois.

----------


## el_slapper

> Sauf que le problme des emballages et autres volets/jouets/etc en plastique consomme autant de ptrole que les carburants


Faux. Mes chiffres ont 10 ans(source : mes cours de plasturgie), mais  l'poque, les plastiques, c'tait 2% de la consommation mondiale de ptrole. Ca a du monter depuis, mais j'avais lu aussi le chiffre de 78% du ptrole consomm  fins de transports.....

----------


## souviron34

> Faux. Mes chiffres ont 10 ans(source : mes cours de plasturgie), mais  l'poque, les plastiques, c'tait 2% de la consommation mondiale de ptrole. Ca a du monter depuis, mais j'avais lu aussi le chiffre de 78% du ptrole consomm  fins de transports.....


Et ??

Pourquoi alors conomiser sur les mises en veille, sur les ampoules, etc etc ???

Chaque 2% compte, non ??

Vous me faites vraiment rigoler, les "nouveaux colos"...

Vaut mieux lutter sur ce sur quoi on peut lutter que tenter de dire "on arrte de consomer du carburant", non ??

----------


## Invit

Avec une simple pochette carton, il y aurait surement de la casse dans les CD.

Mais il y a de nombreux artistes qui mettent leur CD dans des livrets cartonns, qui font aussi office de recueil de paroles (Cabrel par exemple).

Pour le film plastique, on n'y coupera pas : a permet d'viter que certains ouvrent le boitier et ne se barrent avec le CD, et galement que les magasins collent leur espce de truc antivol.

A nous aprs de le mettre dans la bonne poubelle.

----------


## souviron34

> A nous aprs de le mettre dans la bonne poubelle.


film plastique == pas recyclable...

----------


## el_slapper

> Et ??
> 
> Pourquoi alors conomiser sur les mises en veille, sur les ampoules, etc etc ???
> 
> Chaque 2% compte, non ??
> 
> Vous me faites vraiment rigoler, les "nouveaux colos"...
> 
> Vaut mieux lutter sur ce sur quoi on peut lutter que tenter de dire "on arrte de consommer du carburant", non ??


Merci de ne pas mettre dans ma bouche des propos que je n'ai pas tenus. J'ai juste soulign qu'il y avait une erreur dans une affirmation. Je n'en ai tir aucune conclusion.

Mais puisqu'on me pousse dans l'arne, "on arrte de consommer du carburant", c'est effectivement bien plus constructif, pour peu que l'on fasse quelques efforts(je vais acheter mon pain  pied, par exemple, et en plus a me fait faire du sport). Je rajoute que les plastiques dans une voiture moderne font gagner de 50  100 kg par rapport aux anciens matriaux(notemment mtalliques). Et que rien que a a fait gagner beaucoup d'essence sur les transports - beaucoup plus que les plastiques n'en consomment pour leur production totale annuelle.....

Plus prcisment, sur le sujet des emballages, un truc plut plat me conviendrait bien - a prend de la place, toutes ces boites en polystyrne(et en plus a casse). Et comme la galette, elle, est en polycarbonate, il faut vraiment y aller pour la casser. Mais les marketeux vont rpondre qu'en supprimant la tranche, on rduit la visibilit du produit dans les rayonnages.....

----------


## Captain_JS

Et au lieu de pondre 3 pages sur les emballages des CD, pourquoi tu ne les achte pas en ligne ?
L'cologie c'est bien, mais rflchir c'est encore mieux ... pourquoi rinventer la roue alors qu'il existe dj des moyens pour se passer des emballages ?

----------


## souviron34

> Et au lieu de pondre 3 pages sur les emballages des CD, pourquoi tu ne les achte pas en ligne ?
> L'cologie c'est bien, mais rflchir c'est encore mieux ... pourquoi rinventer la roue alors qu'il existe dj des moyens pour se passer des emballages ?


et ils te sont envoys comment ? par le Net ?   ::aie::

----------


## el_slapper

> et ils te sont envoys comment ? par le Net ?


La question ne s'adresse pas  moi, mais je prends quand mme : oui, par le net. Tu as les fichiers que tu achtes sous forme numrique. Je n'ai jamais fait a avec de la musique, mais j'ai achet mount&blade(jeu vido) par simple tlchargement. 'marche trs bien, j'ai juste copi le code d'activation sur toutes mes boites mail histoire de pouvoir le retrouver _ad vitam aeternam_.

----------


## jbrasselet

Sauf que si t'as un lecteur cd quelquepart(voiture, mini-chaine) faut bien les mettre sur CD  ::aie::

----------


## ganga

Y a pas mal de cd, qui ne sont plus dans des boitiers en plastique, tous les derniers que j'ai achet tait dans de jolie pochette cartonn, a fait vraiment plus joli dans la cdthque.
Faut peut-tre revoir vos gouts musicaux  ::lol::

----------


## buggen25

Le problme des emballages de CD vient plutot des CD gravs made in china qui se deteriore apres quelques utilisations, et non des CD presss avec une jolie boite de 40 sur 30 cm avec des petit bouquin et brochures sympa a l'interieur  ::aie::

----------


## gmotw

> Sauf que si t'as un lecteur cd quelquepart(voiture, mini-chaine) faut bien les mettre sur CD


Et tu fais comment pour ceux qui n'ont rien radio cassette?  ::aie:: 
Personnellement, je n'achte plus de cd physique, parce que a finit par prendre inutilement de la place, surtout lorsqu'on a rien d'autre que l'ordinateur pour l'couter. (tout le monde doit faire pareil vu que le grand magasin de musique de la ville a fait faillite)

----------


## jbrasselet

En effet si j'avais que mon ordinateur pour couter de la usique, l'acheter en ligne mi'irait trs bien, mais bon faut bien que j'en mettes dans ma voiture pour les longs trajets  ::mouarf::

----------


## r0d

> Revenons local et normal...


Local ok. Mais "normal"... tu me fais peur l... il y a de quoi perdre ses repres (norms, eux). Qui dfinira qui est "normal" et qui ne l'est pas?

Sinon, sur ce sujet, c'est une bonne ide en soi. Mais c'est typiquement une ide de social-traitre (tiens, prends a! Ca fais toujours du bien  :;):  ). Ce systme conomique (bas sur des jeux financiers et une consommation insoutenable) est  l'agonie, et le type de mesure que tu proposes ne sont que des soins palliatifs destins  retarder la fin et calmer un peu la douleur.

Moi ce sont les "anciens colos" qui me font marrer (remarque, les nouveaux aussi). Ca gueule pour 3 emballages plastique, et a prend l'avion 4 fois par semaine.

ps: a faisait longtemps que je ne t'avais pas un peu "remu"  :;):

----------


## gmotw

> En effet si j'avais que mon ordinateur pour couter de la usique, l'acheter en ligne mi'irait trs bien, mais bon faut bien que j'en mettes dans ma voiture pour les longs trajets


Crois-moi, avec une bonne pipelette  ct de toi, tu n'as pas besoin de musique. Aprs avoir pass 6 mois  faire du covoiturage, maintenant mme toute seule, je parle.  ::mouarf::  
Maintenant on a aussi des lecteurs radio-cd-mp3 avec port usb pour les voitures. J'ai dj vu et c'est bien plus pratique que les cd, suffit juste d'avoir ta cl usb.


Local et normal? Tu fais venir un groupe chez toi pour qu'il te joue directement la musique? (on va remettre les bardes  la mode)

----------


## souviron34

> ps: a faisait longtemps que je ne t'avais pas un peu "remu"


 ::P:  on dirait que tes oreilles ont pouss  :8-): 

Ce que je dis et maintiens, c'est que :

Il n'y a pas de "petits" gestesJe suis contre (mais alors l contre) l'usage des emballages plastiques tel qu'il est devenu (maintenant, mme les salades, les choux-fleur, etc sont dans du plastique)Sans rebellion de la part des usagers, aucune raison que cela cesseIl se trouve que la communaut info et jeunes (pour la musique) consomme quand mme  travers le monde quelques 600 milliards de pochettes CD par an.Mais que, comme vu sur ce forum, il semblait (!!) qu'il y avait des gens conscients de l'environnement, je proposais une action des sus-cits.

Maintenant, je suis un vieux crouton  ::mrgreen:: , qui ne fait absolument pas marcher la socit de consommation : mme ordi depuis 9 ans, pas de tel portable, mme ampli depuis 24 ans, mme magnto depuis 26 ans, mmes haut-parleurs depuis 28 ans, que des vieilles voitures, pas de GPS, et j'en passe...  Pas d'cran plasma, pas de home-cinma, pas de Nike, juste des vieilles espadrilles (en corde), pas de Lycra , mais des chandails en laine...

Je suis rtrograde  ::aie::

----------


## r0d

> Ce que je dis et maintiens, c'est que :
> 
> Il n'y a pas de "petits" gestesJe suis contre (mais alors l contre) l'usage des emballages plastiques tel qu'il est devenu (maintenant, mme les salades, les choux-fleur, etc sont dans du plastique)Sans rebellion de la part des usagers, aucune raison que cela cesseIl se trouve que la communaut info et jeunes (pour la musique) consomme quand mme  travers le monde quelques 600 milliards de pochettes CD par an.Mais que, comme vu sur ce forum, il semblait (!!) qu'il y avait des gens conscients de l'environnement, je proposais une action des sus-cits.


Ce que je dis et maintiens, c'est que :
 En acceptant ce type de comportement, on se soumet. Au bout d'un moment, il y en a marre du consensus. Ce type de comportement a comme unique rsultat de se donner bonne conscience (et l, je me tape aussi dessus car j'en fais partie  ::aie::  ) Car ce que nous gagnons lorsque nous faisons attention aux dchets,  la consommation, etc, c'est un cadeau aux industriels qui pourront alors polluer plus. Si rellement on cherche une solution (et pas seulement une solution qui nous permet de se regarder dans une glace sans trop avoir honte), ce n'est pas l qu'il faut chercher.

Le consensus, moi je veux bien, mais c'est comme l'humour: pas avec tout le monde. Moi je n'y suis pour rien dans la destruction de notre plante. Que ceux qui sont coupables assument leurs responsabilits pour une fois! Nous continuons les erreurs de la SFIO: nous croyons qu'en modifiant l'existant, on pourra faire changer les choses. Ya basta!

----------


## souviron34

> Ce que je dis et maintiens, c'est que :
>  En acceptant ce type de comportement, on se soumet. Au bout d'un moment, il y en a marre du consensus. Ce type de comportement a comme unique rsultat de se donner bonne conscience (et l, je me tape aussi dessus car j'en fais partie  ) Car ce que nous gagnons lorsque nous faisons attention aux dchets,  la consommation, etc, c'est un cadeau aux industriels qui pourront alors polluer plus. Si rellement on cherche une solution (et pas seulement une solution qui nous permet de se regarder dans une glace sans trop avoir honte), ce n'est pas l qu'il faut chercher.
> 
> Le consensus, moi je veux bien, mais c'est comme l'humour: pas avec tout le monde. Moi je n'y suis pour rien dans la destruction de notre plante. Que ceux qui sont coupables assument leurs responsabilits pour une fois! Nous continuons les erreurs de la SFIO: nous croyons qu'en modifiant l'existant, on pourra faire changer les choses. Ya basta!


Sans aller jusqu' la SFIO, c'est pas toujours non plus la faute " ces salauds de capitalistes"

*Nous* les consommateurs *sommes la raison d'tre de ces industriels*...

Plus de consommateurs, plus d'industrie, c'est aussi simple...

Or doncques, sans arriver  un nihilisme absolu, il faut que le citoyen-consommateur exige, par son mode de vie et ses demandes, un comportement correct.

Je vis dans un petit village, avec 3 bouchers, par exemple. Un Intermarch dans le village, plus un Champion et un SuperU  10 kms , et Auchan, Carrefour, etc  25.

(et c'tait pareil en banlieue parisiienne).

OUI je paye un peu plus cher ma viande quand je vais l'acheter au village. MAIS le village vit et je n'enrichis pas une multinationale. De plus, chez lui, PAS d'emballages plastiques...

Chaque fois qu'il y a des parisiens en vacances ici, faut leur faire la leon... Ils vont acheter des steaks  25 kms... "parce que le boucher est plus cher"...  Sauf qu'ils aiment ces villages justement parce qu'il y a une vie.. Et la vie elle est l parce qu'il y a des commerces.. Qui bien sr vivent avec des marges un peu plus fortes que Auchan...




J'ai vu la semaine dernire au Journal (avec la crise, le thme tait "c'est dur"), quelqu'un, visiblement du style bio, qui disait que maintenant elle allait avec son mari  Carrefour (pour gagner 100 euros / mois). OUI a cote plus cher. MAIS mer.e !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Faut savoir ce qu'on veut... Pas de consommateurs  Carrefour => Carrefour ferme, et les petits commerces de proximit reprennent...

*CHACUN EST RESPONSABLE DE L'ENRICHISSEMENT DES MULTINATIONALES ET DE LA POLLUTION ET DES EMBALLAGES ET DE LA MALBOUFFE !!!!*

----------


## r0d

> CHACUN EST RESPONSABLE DE L'ENRICHISSEMENT DES MULTINATIONALES !!!!


Depuis que je m'intresse  la psychologie et  l'conomie, je trouve cette assertion rductrice. Tellement rductrice que je pense aujourd'hui qu'elle est fausse.
Les forces qui sont en jeu dans l'enrichissement des multinationales sont telles que je pense qu'aujourd'hui, les citoyens que nous sommes, s'ils ne sont pas parfaitement unis, coordonns et aggressifs, n'ont pas la moindre chance. Absolument aucune.

----------


## souviron34

> Depuis que je m'intresse  la psychologie et  l'conomie, je trouve cette assertion rductrice. Tellement rductrice que je pense aujourd'hui qu'elle est fausse.
> Les forces qui sont en jeu dans l'enrichissement des multinationales sont telles que je pense qu'aujourd'hui, les citoyens que nous sommes, s'ils ne sont pas parfaitement unis, coordonns et aggressifs, n'ont pas la moindre chance. Absolument aucune.


 ::mrgreen:: 

regarde des boites comme Nokia ou Ericsson ou RIM ...

N'existaient pas il y a 15 ans. Font leur beurre en vendant (comme Bouygues entre autres)  des consommateurs niaiseux des tels portables qui changent tous les ans, des appareils photos dont les cartes sont obsoltes en 3 ans, etc etc... et les gens continuent  acheter, et  remplacer tous les 2 ans leurs tels, appareils,  pcs, etc  (_voir le thread sur Vista_).

----------


## buggen25

Salut tout le monde;

On dirait qu'on est en 1917, on est en pleine gerre bulchovique, "consomateurs, camarades unissons nous pour rgler les problme de l'effet de serre ! ::aie:: "

Ramassons nos CDs dans une grandre collecte mondiale, entassons nos CDs jusqu'a obtebir une grande montagne de CD, et achetons un bombardier B25 et faisons bruler tout a avec du napalm ! ::aie:: 

Cet avis ne concrne que moi !

----------


## r0d

Effectivement, mais comment parviennent-ils  vendre leurs mer.es?
T'es-tu balad rcemment un samedi aprs-midi dans un centre commercial?
Prends la personne la plus lambda* que tu connaisses et rflchi  comment tu vas faire pour lui faire changer ses habitudes de consommation. C'est ce que j'ai fais pendant des annes, et bien c'est impossible, personne ne peux lutter contre le bombardement consumriste omniprsent.
C'est a que je veux dire. On ne peux rien contre cette machine, nous n'avons plus d'autre choix que de la dtruire, et librer tous ses esclaves qui ne savent pas qu'ils le sont (moi au moins, je le sais que j'en suis un).
Cette rhtorique peut sembler proche des "minorit claire" et autres "conscientiser les masses" d'un communisme Stalinien inhumain, mais en fait c'est  peu prs l'inverse que j'essaie de dire: "on peut faire tout ce qu'on peut, on ne fera bouger personne. Il faut donc casser."

(*) qui correspond le mieux aux moyennes, par exemple, qui regarde la tl 2 ou 3 heures par jours, de revenu mdian (pas moyen hein), de niveau d'tude moyen (quoi que visiblement, il est plus facile de manipuler des individu qui ont un haut niveau d'tude,  mais je m'gare.)

----------


## tigunn

::king::  Pour les amoureux de la Terre :
L'atlantide refait surface?

----------


## Maxoo

> que des vieilles voitures,


pas trs colo tout a. Tu pollues mon cher  :;):

----------


## souviron34

> pas trs colo tout a. Tu pollues mon cher


je ne suis pas certain qu'utilisr une voiture de 15 ans qui consomme 7 l / 100 soit moins conomique quen avoir achet 3 (qui donc ont t fabriques) depuis  ::P:

----------


## r0d

> je ne suis pas certain qu'utilisr une voiture de 15 ans qui consomme 7 l / 100 soit moins co*nom*ique quen avoir achet 3 (qui donc ont t fabriques) depuis


Tu voulais certainement dire co*log*ique?  ::aie::

----------


## SnakemaN

Aller juste pour relancer le dbat, Le dernier *AC/DC : Black Ice* est emball dans un blister en carton  ::king::

----------


## souviron34

> Tu voulais certainement dire co*log*ique?


Les deux mon gnral  :;): 


Si l'on dpense moins quelque part, on peut dpenser plus (!!) ailleurs, en particulier par exemple pour ce qui est isolation, solaire, etc etc. 

L'nergie (et les matires premires) dpense(s) pour faire 3 voitures plus colo cote bien plus cher que garder l'ancienne.. Ce qui aurait pu permettre de financer par exemple de la recherche pour avoir de vraies voitures propres, de vrais panneaux photovoltaiques, plus de profs, des retraites, etc etc...  :;): 


Je ne suis donc pas sr que cela soit ni moins cologique, ni moins nonomique...





> Aller juste pour relancer le dbat, Le dernier *AC/DC : Black Ice* est emball dans un blister en carton


 ::king::

----------


## MaliciaR

> Aller juste pour relancer le dbat, Le dernier *AC/DC : Black Ice* est emball dans un blister en carton


Ca fait dj un moment qu'AC/DC avait ressorti les albums remixs avec des emballages en carton  :;):

----------


## SnakemaN

> Ca fait dj un moment qu'AC/DC avait ressorti les albums remixs avec des emballages en carton


C'est vrai que sur le prsentoir il y avait les r-edition des anciens remixs en carton, bon plan.

Mme pour nous, car il est un moins cher que les bouses staracadmiciennes et de meilleure qualit surtout avec 15 pistes et pas 9 merdouilles laches sur une galette  ::D:

----------


## el_slapper

En y repensant, le principal gain doit se faire sur le transport : on doit pouvoir mettre beaucoup plus de pochette cartonnes dans un camion.....

----------


## SnakemaN

> En y repensant, le principal gain doit se faire sur le transport : on doit pouvoir mettre beaucoup plus de pochette cartonnes dans un camion.....


Possible en effet, pareil pour l'nergie grise :
- Plus facile a fabriquer et moins couteux
- Moins lourd, donc le camion consomme moins
etc...

----------


## souviron34

> Possible en effet, pareil pour l'nergie grise :
> - Plus facile a fabriquer et moins couteux
> - Moins lourd, donc le camion consomme moins
> etc...


surtout que le carton est fait maintenant  99% avec du papier recycl...

 :;):

----------


## el_slapper

> surtout que le carton est fait maintenant  99% avec du papier recycl...


papier recycl qui demande nu tas de chlore et d'energie pour tre fabriqu  ::mouarf::

----------


## OWickerman

> Et ???
> 
> Nous sommes ici sur un forum d'informaticiens, qui tous les jours achtent des produits manufacturs spcifiquement pour ce march.


On est pas tous des hyperconsommateurs comme toi.

----------


## thithi83

> On est pas tous des hyperconsommateurs comme toi.


Recycler c'est avant tout favoriser la continuit du systme tabli.

Cela signifie continuer de fabriquer pour une socit de moutons de consommation, qui vont aller acheter n'importe quoi tous les ans, parce qu'on leur a dit que c'est mieux, moins cher, plus propre.

Quand on sait ce qu'il y a dans nos matriels type tlvisions, ordinateurs, tlphones, voitures, etc. comme composants polluants, on se demande pourquoi tant de personnes se posent de mauvaises questions !

Simplement fabriquer en ne polluant pas, est-ce encore possible ?
Doit-on innover en fabriquant ncessairement des trucs inutiles qui portent prjudice  l'ensemble de l'espce humaine pour le profit - pcunier - de quelques-uns ?

Voil de bonnes questions.
Et tant que les industriels auront une rponse ngative  la premire question, alors j'aurais du souci  me faire pour l'avenir de mes (futurs) enfants.
De la mme manire, tant que les populations sont habitues  avoir une vie facile, il est normal que le penchant de s'y rsoudre soit favoris. Avoir une vie (ponctuellement) de meilleure qualit mais moins respectueuse de l'environnement est le choix fait par une socit de consommation.

Secouer un drapeau, en disant "attention, plus rien  consommer dans xxx annes", cela ne veut pas dire "arrtez de consommer"... Cela veut dire que les politiques vont continuer  nous prendre pour des moutons, puisque cela fonctionne, ils seraient bien btes de s'abstenir.

Mais enfin... On vit sur cette Terre.
Un jour nos descendants pourraient sans doute voyager d'une plante  une autre. Mais si c'est pour foutre la mer*e  chaque fois, cela prouvera que l'Homme n'est qu'un animal  abattre.

Vivement que certaines espces se rvoltent et nous liminent avant que cela soit trop tard pour elles aussi  ::aie:: 


Cela dit, je suis tout  fait d'accord avec la distance prise par souviron sur la socit de consommation. Mme si cela peut parfois tre exprim d'une manire rductrice ou maladroite, cela a le mrite d'tre honnte.

Et c'est bien ce qu'il manque  nos socits "modernes",  quelques "progrs techniques" prs, qui seront suivis d'une rgression aussi forte que surprenante - retour  l'ge de pierre, o vivre en osmose avec son biotope est une condition ncessaire  la survie d'une espce.

----------


## Jipt

Entirement d'accord avec toi, dommage qu'on ne puisse pas cliquer plusieurs fois sur "pouce en haut" !

----------


## hegros

> surtout que le carton est fait maintenant  99% avec du papier recycl...


C'est vieux ta phrase je sais mais en fait ce qui fait consommer le plus d'nergie d'un poids lourds ce n'est pas son chargement mais le poids lourds en lui mme (sa remorque). Il me semble que 90% de l'nergie utilis par les camions est uniquement li  cela soit seulement 10% d'nergie utilis pour le chargement en lui mme donc que se soit du carton ou du papier recycl  ::frenchy::

----------


## souviron34

> C'est vieux ta phrase je sais mais en fait ce qui fait consommer le plus d'nergie d'un poids lourds ce n'est pas son chargement mais le poids lourds en lui mme (sa remorque). Il me semble que 90% de l'nergie utilis par les camions est uniquement li  cela soit seulement 10% d'nergie utilis pour le chargement en lui mme donc que se soit du carton ou du papier recycl


trange...  ::aie:: 

Tiu devrais rviser ce qui fait la diffrence entre poids total  vide, poids total roulant, et poids totla en charge...

http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Poids_t...3%A9_en_charge

http://www.lexinter.net/lois/poids.htm

et par exemple des fabricants de camions ou de remorques..

Par exemple :

http://www.china-heavytruck.fr/4_1semi_trailer.html




> Poids total (kg) 38800
> Poids  vide (kg) 7800
> Charge nominale (kg) 31000


Pourrais-tu m'expliquer de quelle manire un moteur consommera globalement la mme chose en tirant 7800 kg qu'en tirant 31000 kg (soit 4 fois plus) ????

 ::cfou::

----------


## hegros

> Pourrais-tu m'expliquer de quelle manire un moteur consommera globalement la mme chose en tirant 7800 kg qu'en tirant 31000 kg (soit 4 fois plus) ????


Tu devrais dj apprendre  lire ce que les personnes veulent dire. A vide il est vident qu'un camion ne consommes pas la mme nergie qu'avec une remorque et c'est exactement ce que je dis mais tu comprends, comme d'habitude, les choses  ta faon et de travers  ::aie:: 

Ce que je dis, lis bien mot  mot si tu as du mal, c'est qu'avec sa remorque  et son chargement (du carton recycl avec des botes de conserve de pois chiche) l'nergie consomme est pour 90% relative  la remorque et 10% relative au chargement (donc aux botes de pois chiche recycls). Mais si tu connais des camions qui arrivent  avoir un chargement de pois chiche plus lourd que le camion avec sa remorque fait moi signe.

----------


## Jipt

> Tu devrais dj apprendre  lire ce que les personnes veulent dire. A vide il est vident qu'un camion ne consommes pas la mme nergie qu'avec une remorque et c'est exactement ce que je dis mais tu comprends, comme d'habitude, les choses  ta faon et de travers 
> 
> Ce que je dis, lis bien mot  mot si tu as du mal, c'est qu'avec sa remorque  et son chargement (du carton recycl avec des botes de conserve de pois chiche) l'nergie consomme est pour 90% relative  la remorque et 10% relative au chargement (donc aux botes de pois chiche recycls). Mais si tu connais des camions qui arrivent  avoir un chargement de pois chiche plus lourd que le camion avec sa remorque fait moi signe.


Ben moi j'ai relu 10 fois et j'ai toujours rien compris  ton explication (qui n'en est pas une, puisque tu n'expliques rien, et surtout, tu ne dis pas d'o tu sors ces chiffres de 90% et 10%)...

----------


## hegros

> Ben moi j'ai relu 10 fois et j'ai toujours rien compris  ton explication (qui n'en est pas une, puisque tu n'expliques rien, et surtout, tu ne dis pas d'o tu sors ces chiffres de 90% et 10%)...


Ces chiffres je les sors d'une tude qui a t faite et qui fait ressortir l'ide (vieille) d'utiliser les rseaux pneumatiques ( air) pour distribuer tout ce qui concerne les denres alimentaires. (Cf. futura science) 

A ton avis qu'est-ce qui est le plus lourd (et donc qui demande une nergie plus grande pour le transport)  : un chargement de cartons de pois de chiche (ou de manire gnrale des denres alimentaires) ou un poids lourd  avec sa remorque ? 

Est-ce que tu as dj vu un chargement de denres alimentaire qui soit plus lourd que le poids lourd lui mme (avec sa remorque pas  vide hein)

----------


## hegros

L'article en question

Je cite


> Le quart du trafic routier est d au transport de denres alimentaires, explique le projet. Et un camion dpense 92 % de son nergie pour se transporter lui-mme.

----------


## Jipt

> (...) Est-ce que tu as dj vu un chargement de denres alimentaire qui soit plus lourd que le poids lourd lui mme (avec sa remorque pas  vide hein)


Ben vi, mais dj ta phrase ne veut rien dire, ou tu compares des choses non comparables, ou tu t'embrouilles dans ta tte, 'fin bon : qu'est-ce que a veut dire, "_avec sa remorque pas  vide_" ? Elle est *pleine*, alors ?
Bon, faisons vite et arrondissons les chiffres : un tracteur + sa remorque *vide* = 8 tonnes (cf. Souviron34), un tracteur + sa remorque *pleine* = 38 tonnes, donc le chargement = 30 tonnes et ma foi, des sacs de patates c'est pas vraiment lger, donc oui, a peut se croiser sur les routes, ce genre de chargement...
Et tu vois bien que 30 tonnes c'est plus lourd que 8 (fouhhh, on se croirait  la maternelle, l, ou alors les kilos de plomb sont plus lourds que les kilos de plumes ?  ::mouarf:: )

Alors, quand je lis dans l'article que tu cites 


> Et un camion dpense 92 % de son nergie pour se transporter lui-mme.


 je me demande s'il ne manque pas une virgule, style 9,2 %, ou s'il n'y a pas eu une erreur de calcul quelque part (cf. l'affaire de Popeye et des pinards plein de fer qui, au final, n'en contiennent pas plus que d'autres lgumes...), car franchement, 92 % a heurte le bon sens, non ?
Si un ensemble routier vide consomme une certaine quantit d'nergie pour dplacer ses 8 tonnes, j'ai vraiment du mal  admettre que pour dplacer 30 tonnes *de plus* a ne va augmenter sa consommation que de 8 %.
Bizarre, ta source...

----------


## souviron34

> Mais si tu connais des camions qui arrivent  avoir un chargement de pois chiche plus lourd que le camion avec sa remorque fait moi signe.


 ::roll:: 

A peu prs tous les camions  ::D:   ::P: 

Que ce soit un vlo, une voiture, un camion, un avion, un train, un bateau, il consomme plus  plein qu' vide...


De mme que toi, si tu te mets un sac de 50 kg sur le dos, tu consommeras plus d'nergie que si tu te balades les mains dans les poches...

Vraiment trange je r-itre  ::?:

----------


## hegros

> Bon, faisons vite et arrondissons les chiffres : un tracteur + sa remorque *vide* = 8 tonnes (cf. Souviron34), un tracteur + sa remorque *pleine* = 38 tonnes, donc le chargement = 30 tonnes et ma foi, des sacs de patates c'est pas vraiment lger, donc oui, a peut se croiser sur les routes, ce genre de chargement...
> Et tu vois bien que 30 tonnes c'est plus lourd que 8 (fouhhh, on se croirait  la maternelle, l, ou alors les kilos de plomb sont plus lourds que les kilos de plumes ? )


Pas convaincu qu'une rcolte te donne 30 tonnes de patates, j'aimerais bien que tu utilises des cas rels plutt que des approximations (parce que 38-40tonnes c'est la charge maximale autorise en France donc il y a peu de probabilits que tu ramasses  chaque fois 30 tonnes de patates)

Pour exemple, le plus grand camion au monde, un tombereau, est destin aux mines, c'est le Liebherr T 282B (232 t  vide et une charge utile de 365 t). Soit environ un poids total en charge de 597 tonnes. 

Tu remarqueras que le poids  vide reprsente prs de 50% du poids total en charge autoris et que la charge utile est presque gale  son poids  vide.... Donc l'exemple du tracteur ne mets pas en vidence cela.

Et l je pars du principe que le camion est plein , je te laisse juste imaginer lorsqu'un camion n'est pas charg  son maximum de capacit.




> car franchement, 92 % a heurte le bon sens, non ?


Quand un camion n'est pas charg  sa limite maximum non cela ne heurte pas le bon sens ou plutt tant que le poids  vide n'est pas plus grand que le poids de chargement. Imagine que la rcolte n'est pas bonne et que tu n'as que 4tonnes de pomme de terre  mettre dans ton tracteur qui lui pse le double. Tu vas bien consommer plus d'nergie pour faire bouger ton tracteur que pour faire bouger tes patates.




> Que ce soit un vlo, une voiture, un camion, un avion, un train, un bateau, il consomme plus  plein qu' vide...
> De mme que toi, si tu te mets un sac de 50 kg sur le dos, tu consommeras plus d'nergie que si tu te balades les mains dans les poches...


Dj je ne suis franchement pas convaincu que tous les camions psent moins lourd que leur chargement, si je prends l'exemple des pois chiche, des fraises ou des tlphones portables c'est parce que c'est une marchandise qui ne pse pas lourd. J'attends encore des cas rels de chargements plutt que de parler dans le vent.

Et oui tu consommes plus  pleins qu' vide c'est vident, la question est celle du %. Si je pse 100kg et que je porte un sac de 10kilos il est vident que 90% (grossomodo) de l'nergie dpense sera pour port mon propre poids.

----------


## Jipt

> (...) Imagine que la rcolte n'est pas bonne et que tu n'as que 4tonnes de pomme de terre  mettre dans ton tracteur qui lui pse le double. (...)


Si je n'ai que 4 tonnes de patates  trimballer, videment que je ne vais pas prendre le 38 tonnes ! Un peu de bon sens, quand mme !



> (...) J'attends encore des cas rels de chargements plutt que de parler dans le vent. (...)


Puisque tu prenais l'exemple des tlphones portables, je vais prendre celui des sacs de ciment qui, jusque y a pas longtemps, pesaient 50 kg : une palette devait donc facilement peser une tonne (ou plus), on devait sans problme en rentrer une trentaine dans une remorque donc voil, tracteur + remorque vide = 8 tonnes + 30 de chargement = 38.
Maintenant attention, qu'on ne se mprenne pas sur ce que j'cris : si on pouvait supprimer tous ces camions qui trimballent des fraises en hiver, et des tlphones portables tout au long de l'anne parce qu'un tas de pinpins sont convaincus (par la pub'...) qu'il faut en changer tous les six mois, je ne m'en porterais pas plus mal, au contraire !

----------


## hegros

> Si je n'ai que 4 tonnes de patates  trimballer, videment que je ne vais pas prendre le 38 tonnes ! Un peu de bon sens, quand mme !


bien-sr tu as un tracteur pour les bonnes rcoltes et un tracteur pour les mauvaises. L encore il faudrait revenir  la ralit et observer comment cela se passe dans le milieu (je doute franchement que la majorit ont un 38 t pour les bonnes rcoltes et un 10t pour les mauvaises) avant d'affirmer de telles choses




> Puisque tu prenais l'exemple des tlphones portables, je vais prendre celui des sacs de ciment qui, jusque y a pas longtemps, pesaient 50 kg : une palette devait donc facilement peser une tonne (ou plus), on devait sans problme en rentrer une trentaine dans une remorque donc voil, tracteur + remorque vide = 8 tonnes + 30 de chargement = 38.


Normalement tout cela est rglement et tu ne peux pas excder 26t au maximum par camion pour le ciment donc ton calcul dpasse de 15% la rglementation
.

Passons cette approximation, il ne faut pas oublier aussi que l tu pars du principe que les camions sont chargs  leurs limites maximum tout le temps mais est-ce bien la ralit ? J'en doute.

Et c'est pour cela aussi que l'article sur futura science ne me heurte pas tant que cela. Il faudrait trouver plus de dtails sur ce projet pour voir comment ils ont calcul ces 92%,  coup sr on y trouvera pleins d'explications...

----------


## souviron34

bien que le site se nomme "futura-sciences", je crois simplement qu'ils ont zapp (volontairement ??) la rgle de base de physique : le travail (en joule) ncessaire au dplacement d'une charge....


Tu as d apprendre a en premire....


Il est i*im*possible physiquement de dplacer 2*M  la mme vitesse en consommant la mme energie que lorsqu'on dplace M...

C'est la loi de je-me-souviens-plus-qui et je-me-souviens-plus-de-la-formule (_a fait trop longtemps_) mais c'est une loi physique de base... 




Maintenant, ton exemple des pois chiches "_parce que c'est lger_" est aussi absurde, parce qu'un kilo de patates pse exactement la mme chose qu'un kilo de pois chiches ou un kilo d'air ou un kilo de plumes...



Donc visiblement des cours de physique ont t sauts  l'cole....



Enfin, j'aimerais qu'on me montre quel est le pourcentage de *camions* dont la charge utile est infrieure au poids du camion.... je met ma main  couper, ma tte  trancher, etc etc que 98% des camions existants transportent plus de 3 fois leur poids en moyenne...

Mme un "petit" de location (_de 5  12 m3_)a un poids total en charge du minimum du double de son poids total  vide...

Cet article dit vraiment n'importe quoi.... Et , pour un site soi-disant "scientifique", c'est pas fort, d'oublier une des lois fondamentales de la physique...

----------


## stardeath

> Maintenant, ton exemple des pois chiches "_parce que c'est lger_" est aussi absurde, parce qu'un kilo de patates pse exactement la mme chose qu'un kilo de pois chiches ou un kilo d'air ou un kilo de plumes...


ouais enfin bon, si tu arrives  caser autant de kilos de plumes que de pois chiches dans un mme volume ...

et a c'est pas un cours de physique, mais de bon sens.

----------


## hegros

> ouais enfin bon, si tu arrives  caser autant de kilos de plumes que de pois chiches dans un mme volume ...
> 
> et a c'est pas un cours de physique, mais de bon sens.


Merci de me rectifier, en effet je pensais plus  'prends moins de place' qu' 'pse moins lourd' puisque 1kilo reste 1kilo




> 98% des camions existants transportent plus de 3 fois leur poids en moyenne.


On m'a pos la question d'o je sortais les 92% et j'ai rpondu en donnant un lien d'un article relatif  une tude qui l'affirme. 

Et toi d'o tu sors ce 98% et 3fois plus du poids moyen ????

----------


## el_slapper

Le lien est sans doute exagr, mais la consommation d'un vhicule ne dpend pas que de son poids. Elle dpend aussi des frictions internes, du frottement pneu-route, et surtout des pertes arodynamiques. Donc non, un camion deux fois plus lourd ne consomme pas deux fois plus de ptrole.

D'aprs ce lien, la consommation d'un camion en charge est aux alentours de 30/35 litres au 100. Celui-ci explique que  Un tiers de la consommation de carburant rsulte de la rsistance au roulement des pneus. Le montage de pneus adapts est d'une importance capitale. Et le contrle de la pression de gonflage - qui a un effet significatif sur la consommation de carburant - l'est tout autant , explique Jacques de Giancomoni, directeur technique grands comptes chez Michelin.

L'ide du transport par tubes pneumatiques, c'est de rduire au maximum les autres dpenses energtiques : le poids du camion et sa rsistance  l'air. Ca n'a rien d'idiot. Mais a ncssite des infrastructures ddies, qu'on ne peut pas utiliser pour le reste. L ou le rseau routier est bien utile pour l'automobiliste.....

----------


## souviron34

> Et toi d'o tu sors ce 98% et 3fois plus du poids moyen ????


Je n'ai pas de temps  consacrer  des trucs aussi stupides et vidents..

N'importe quel site de fabricants de camions te le dira...

Regarde et fais le calcul de la diffrence Poids Total en Charge - Poids Total  Vide...






> Le lien est sans doute exagr, mais la consommation d'un vhicule ne dpend pas que de son poids. Elle dpend aussi des frictions internes, du frottement pneu-route, et surtout des pertes arodynamiques. Donc non, un camion deux fois plus lourd ne consomme pas deux fois plus de ptrole.


je suis d'accord avec toi, mais le lien est plus qu'exagr.. Il est entirement faux sur ce chiffre...

Mme si ce n'est pas 2 fois, on ne peut pas dire "_il consomme 92% pour se tirer tout seul_"...

Ce qui signifierais qu'un camion de 8 tonnes consommerait  vide 92% de ce qu'i consommerait en faisant 35 tonnes...

Il suffit d'tre derrire un poids-lourd dans une monte pour le savoir...



Or c'tait la phrase et le chiffre qui ressoirtait de la citation initiale...



Autrement, je suis d'accord avec toi sur le sujet.. Mais c'est comme les trains "magntiques", la grande "avance" des annes 70... Parfaits pour la consommation... Infrastructures tellement lourdes qu'en fait il n'y en a eu que quelques exemplaires (Japon, Allemagne) plutt pour dmo que pour autre chose..

----------


## zaventem

> Mme si ce n'est pas 2 fois, on ne peut pas dire "_il consomme 92% pour se tirer tout seul_"...


En grattant un peu et en lisant les sources  l'origine de l'article, il semblerait qu'il y ait une erreur de la part du journaliste. Les 92% de consommation sont compt pour les vhicules en ce compris l'augmentation de consommation de tout les autres vhicules qui sont pris dans les ralentissements crs par les camions.




> 92% of the fuel used to transport food and supermarket consumer goods moves the vehicles  only 8% moves the cargos. Substantial annual savings, globally from 1 to 4 billion tonnes of CO2, and costs savings, with faster, targeted deliveries, could be achieved, if the global food industry installed regional, and in due course, international, food pipeline systems delivering goods direct to supermarket and other loading bays.  FOODTUBES capsules could be powered by air, other fluids or linear-induction-motors. Of the savings, 23% come from replacing road-lorries (HGVs) and vans with lightweight capsules, *and 77% from the traffic decongestion impact, freeing all traffic*.


Par ailleurs, j'ai beau parcourir le site, ces 92% ne sont justifis nulle part; cela ne signifie certes pas qu'ils sont faux mais puisque le site est orient, je pense qu'il faut faire preuve de prcaution.

----------


## souviron34

a c'est nettement plus raisonnable  ::D: 

Mme sans sources...



Je m'insurgeais juste contre une contre-vrit scientifique flagrante...

----------


## Jidefix

> Il est i*im*possible physiquement de dplacer 2*M  la mme vitesse en consommant la mme energie que lorsqu'on dplace M...


Ca dpend de ton modle: si tu considres la roue comme un cercle parfait indformable, et la route comme une surface plane indformable (_niveau terminale inside!_), alors le poids supplmentaire ne fait que peser sur les suspensions, sans influer sur ta vitesse horizontale, et donc le travail ncessaire pour y parvenir...
Bon en vrai faut avoir gonfl les pneus  fond hein  :;):

----------


## zaventem

> Ca dpend de ton modle...


Je ne suis pas d'accord avec toi, l'nergie pour acqurir la vitesse dpend de la masse, par contre, une fois la vitesse atteinte, ca ne coute plus rien pour la garder, quelque soit la masse.

En fait, si les ingnieurs arrtaient de se prendre la tte et se limitaient  la physique lmentaire quand ils conoivent les camions, on ne consommerait pratiquement plus rien  ::aie::

----------


## souviron34

> Ca dpend de ton modle: si tu considres la roue comme un cercle parfait indformable, et la route comme une surface plane indformable (_niveau terminale inside!_), alors le poids supplmentaire ne fait que peser sur les suspensions, sans influer sur ta vitesse horizontale, et donc le travail ncessaire pour y parvenir...
> Bon en vrai faut avoir gonfl les pneus  fond hein


et il faudrait aussi que les pneus aient un frottement nul...

Ce qui est un peu dur pour permettre une traction/pousse, tu en conviendras  ::aie::

----------


## Jidefix

> En fait, si les ingnieurs arrtaient de se prendre la tte et se limitaient  la physique lmentaire quand ils conoivent les camions, on ne consommerait pratiquement plus rien


Ben... on utilise une mthode similaire pour les spcifications, et jusqu'ici personne ne s'est plaint.... (du moins, personne d'important)




> et il faudrait aussi que les pneus aient un frottement nul...
> 
> Ce qui est un peu dur pour permettre une traction/pousse, tu en conviendras


En terminale c'tait un bonhomme qui tirait la charge  ::oops:: 
mais si tu y tiens j'ai un ami qui a des lacunes en scurit routire et dont les pneus pourraient convenir  :;): 

Pour revenir au sujet initial, je pense que l'idal serait de passer au tout numrique...  condition
1) que ce soit rentable 
2) qu'il y ait quand mme un minimum de "package numrique", une sorte de jacquette PDF qui serait intrpretable proprement par un lecteur MP3
3) que je puisse choisir la qualit (idalement qu'on me fournisse un format sans perte et je me dbrouille avec).
4) Bien entendu, aucune limitation.

----------


## hegros

> Je n'ai pas de temps  consacrer  des trucs aussi stupides et vidents..


La moindre des choses lorsqu'on affirme des chiffres c'est de les justifier quand on les demande surtout pour quelqu'un qui se dit tre un scientifique. Quand au 98% je pense que tu te mets le doigt dans l'il, il n'y a aucun site de fabricants de camions  ma connaissance, qui soit une rfrence et fait l'unanimit, qui pourra le confirmer.

C'est simple si ce que tu dis est vrai alors tous les algorithmes d'optimisation des cots de transport ne serviraient  rien puisque cela veut dire que les camions, et je l'affirme comme toi de manire premptoire, sont  98% du temps chargs  leur limite maximum, et cela permets-moi d'en douter.

Bref, passons, je vous laisse reprendre votre sujet de cartons et pochettes recycls c'est tellement plus important pour l'conomie et l'cologie que l'nergie qu'utilisent et gnrent les poids lourds... Le problme est d'un autre stade  mon sens...

----------


## souviron34

> La moindre des choses lorsqu'on affirme des chiffres c'est de les justifier quand on les demande surtout pour quelqu'un qui se dit tre un scientifique. Quand au 98% je pense que tu te mets le doigt dans l'il, il n'y a aucun site de fabricants de camions  ma connaissance, qui soit une rfrence et fait l'unanimit, qui pourra le confirmer.


On commence par les anciens :

http://www.caradisiac.com/1-43eme-SI...illy-65699.htm




> Le Cargo tait un petit camion assez lger offrant une charge utile de 6,5 tonnes pour un poids total en charge de 9 tonnes seulement


donc 6.5 t de fret pour 2.5 t de vhicule

http://www.christen-biel.ch/index.php?page=205




> (10) Iveco 440S40 Stralis 4x2  sellette 
> Poids total  18'000 kg
> Poids  vide    7'200 kg
> Charge utile  10'800 kg





> (12) Mercedes-Benz Actros 2653 6x4  sellette 
> Poids total   26'000 kg
> Poids  vide     9'650 kg
> Charge utile  16'350 kg





> 19) Remorque Andres pont hydraulique 40m3 
> Poids total  18'000 kg
> Poids  vide   4'760 kg
> Charge utile 13'330 kg





> 33) Andres semi-remorque 2 essieux 
> Poids total   28'000 kg
> Poids  vide  5'350 kg
> Charge utile    26'650 kg






> (93) Trailor SSAV 25 LX 2122 semi-remorque  container
> 2 essieux 
> Poids total 26'000 kg
> Poids  vide  3'650 kg
> Charge utile  22'350 kg



Le chiffre de la charge infrieure au double du poids est pour les petits utilitaires style Iveco "Dayli Camionette" (ref 21 sur ce site)...


http://www.volvotrucks.com/trucks/fr...e_gallery.aspx

Par exemple le plus gros :

Poids total roulant :
jusqu' 100 tonnes


Pour les camions porte-chars :

http://www.air-defense.net/forum/index.php?topic=8105.0 




> le faun SLT-50 elefant allemand est assez impressionant galement
> 
> LONGUEUR 18,970m
> poids 38 tonnes  vide / 92 maxi



Pour le bois :

http://www.alcoa.com/alcoawheels/eur...ench_final.pdf




> Bas sur un porteur Volvo FH 6x4 de 700 chevaux et une remorque avant train de 4 essieux jumels, le vhicule pse 25 tonnes  vide. Atteignant un
> PTRA de 57 tonnes,




Les Mercedes :

http://autoline-eu.fr/sf/camion-chas...661652600.html




> CU: 32210 kg PV: 12290 kg


(charge utile CU  Poids  vide PV)


Mais aussi les Mack (http://www.macktrucks.com/), les KenWorth, etc etc etc...









> Bref, passons, je vous laisse reprendre votre sujet de cartons et pochettes recycls c'est tellement plus important pour l'conomie et l'cologie que l'nergie qu'utilisent et gnrent les poids lourds... Le problme est d'un autre stade  mon sens...


Euh... C'tait le sujet du thread, non ??

----------


## hegros

Souviron, juste pour rappel : tu disais 




> 98% des camions existants transportent plus de 3 fois leur poids en moyenne.


Alors pour vrifier un peu cela je me suis bas exclusivement sur un site que tu as donn http://www.christen-biel.ch/index.php?page=205 parce que les donnes sont regroupes et donc c'est plus facile par rapport aux autres sites o l'information est noye dans les forums ou dans les textes.

Rsultat des comptes ?

Il y a 42 donnes de camions.

Seulement 21% des camions transportent plus de 3fois leur poids.

Et surprise, 24% des camions ne transportent mme pas une fois leur poids.

On est loin des 98% et des 3fois le poids du camion.

Voici grossomodo les rsultats, le % indique xfois le poids du camion.




> 3) MAN 41.464 8x4 camion		
> Poids total	32'000 kg	
> Poids  vide	14'750 kg	
> Charge utile	17'250 kg	
> %	1,169491525	
> 
> (3) MAN 41.464 8x4  sellette***************************************** 		
> Poids total	39'500 kg	
> Poids  vide	12'750 kg	
> ...


 






> Euh... C'tait le sujet du thread, non ??


Oui tu as raison. Soit on arrte l ou alors on ouvre un autre thread pour voir comment tu dmontres tes 98% et les 3fois le poids du camion  ::):

----------


## Mat.M

Salut,



> Que diriez-vous de lancer une ptition pour obliger les industriels du disque (et de l'info)  ne plus emballer les CD dans des boitiers plastiques ni d'avoir le film plastique par dessus, mais de revenir au bon vieux carton des vinyls (comme les CD 2 pistes) ??
> 
> Et aussi, de boycotter tout ce qui est matriel (souris, cls usb, cable, etc) fourni sous emballage plastique (non recyclable) ?? Revenir  un magasin o tu as un bac avec un cable avec un noeud, une cl dans un sachet papier ou carton ???
> 
> Quand on se rend compte du volume de plastique ncessaire pour tous ces trucs (et qui ne sont pas recyclables), si les consommateurs boycottaient (en justifiant) de tels produits, les pratiques industrielles changeraient...


dsol si quelqu'un l'a dit mais...les industriels le font exprs d'emballer ce genre d'article dans des boites en plastique.

Le fait d'emballer une souris,un cble limite les risques de  vol  l'arrach.
Ca permet aussi  de glisser une puce de dtection lctronique contre le vol  l'intrieur de l'emballage.
De telle sorte que si par exemple moi je veux voler  l'arrach une souris wireless par exemple dans un rayon de la FNAC , eh bien a va sonner au portique de dtection et j'aurais pas eu le temps de tout dballer ,de prendre la souris, le vigile va m'arrter.
Je crois que c'tait expliqu noir sur blanc dans une revue conomique genre Capital.

Sinon tu as parfaitement raison de vouloir dire qu'il faut limiter les emballages plastiques.

----------


## ManusDei

Si on les emballe dans une bote en carton a fonctionne aussi ou pas ?

----------


## Jipt

Salut,



> Si on les emballe dans une bote en carton a fonctionne aussi ou pas ?


En toute logique, a devrait fonctionner, mais je vais me faire l'avocat du diable : comme le carton n'est pas trs transparent,  ::mouarf:: , a obligerait  faire de la dcoration sur le carton, alors qu'avec le plastoc tu vois tout de suite ce qu'il y a dedans.
Tu vois le problme ?

Maintenant, on est bien d'accord :  bas le plastoc  tord et  travers !

----------

